# Frozen keyboard



## chwilliams (Aug 8, 2003)

Hi. I am really not too good with computers so sorry if this is a stupid question...I have been having problems with my computer in the past few days. The worst problem is that my keyboard seems to be locked and I am unable to type anything. Although sometimes I can type but when I type K it comes out * or the typing is very slow and I have to press the same key 5 times before something shows up on the screen. I was looking at the Keyboard section under Control Panel/Systems and it does have Interrupt Request 01 listed there. What is that? Could that be causing the problem? Also I have been getting a lot of error messages while using Word where I have to close it down. The other problem is that a few times a message has come up that I need to fix the Active Desktop....Do you have any ideas of what could be wrong? 
Thanks,
Cheryl


----------



## JohnJ (Apr 25, 2001)

Hi chwilliams. I would start by looking at the keyboard and making sure none of the keys are stuck. Then I would check for a virus. You can get it done for free by going here: http://securityresponse.symantec.com/ Click on "check for security risks". As far as the "Interrupt Request 01". That is normal. Its a number that tells the computer when to handle data coming in from the keyboard.
What errors are you getting with Word?
What version of Windows do you have?


----------



## chwilliams (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks John for your response. 

None of the keys seem to be stuck. 

I have Norton AntiVirus on my computer and just scanned two days ago and it came up clean. Just to be sure I also just scanned using the Symantec link you gave me and it came up clean of viruses again. 

I have Windows98. The error message in Word is something like: "an illegal operation has occurred, program must close" Then Word will close down completely and then I can't get into Word again unless I reboot the computer. 

When I am on the internet, I have also been getting a message saying that the computer cannot go on "standby".  

Thanks,
Cheryl


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Do you have another keyboard you can try for that problem?


----------



## JohnJ (Apr 25, 2001)

Does the error in Windows come up as soon as you open word or after you have been working in it for awhile?

The standby message comes up when you are surfing the internet? Only then?

You could try doing A clean boot. If you don't know how follow this link http://www.byteforge.com/shared/clean_booting_windows_98.htm
Where it says to run Addit! Pro, run Word instead.


----------



## Goldtoes (Aug 10, 2003)

until u get it solved, to make it easier u can use this cool little prog that is an on-screen keyboard. Get it HERE


----------

